# RS first few spins



## horizon1967

Ok only have the bike for 2 weeks and felt I had to share my thoughts on it,thats ok right.I wanted a bike with a more relaxed position,if it had some performance and it could get me up a hill better that would be a bonus.

My hopes were that the RS would do all of the above,didn't want to get my hopes up to much.After getting the bike I hoped it would be as good as some of the reviews have said.Well the RS feels like it can do everything very well.It climbs better than I thought it would,its also fab on the straight.But its greatest quality is than on rough road surfaces its still comfortable.

Four spins later the only thing than hurts after a day in the saddle is my legs.Its a remarkable bicycle and is a much better bike than I thought it would be.I had hoped it would be a jack of all trades .That is not a fair judgement,its actually bloody good and everything.It climbs really well I almost feel like Alberto Contador on the flat its fast ,the R3 I think would have better power transfer.Its still no snail and is surprisingly fast.

Its really a very pleasant surprise,because the bike is much better than I could ever have dreamed.So its a big thumbs up to cervelo,and I hope to have many happy times on my new bike.:thumbsup:Now I must drop 25lbs and I will have great fun and great comfort as well as one of the coolist bike manufacture's old mans bike under me.


----------



## fredstaple

*I love mine...*

...too. Just got back from an easy ride and enjoyed it all very much. Riding an RS is like riding the most comfortable steel bike, only lighter.


----------



## horizon1967

fredstaple said:


> ...too. Just got back from an easy ride and enjoyed it all very much. Riding an RS is like riding the most comfortable steel bike, only lighter.


Its great having a RS,glad to hear see your enjoying yours as well.How long have you had your RS?Does it get better the more you use it.Because of the weather at the moment where I live my longest spin has only been 25miles.

I think it will be just as good on longer spins,but as I have not gone on one yet its hard to know.Only joking I know it will be just as good,and comfortable on 50 60 mile spins.Should get fit quicker on this beauty,now hoping the weather will improve.


----------



## fredstaple

*Rs*

Sometimes I think, should have I gotten the R3, but then I think, this is truly the perfect frame for the type of riding I do. I can not get wrapped up in what the pros ride because I do not race. I ride for fun, primarily by myself. It is a very comfortable ride whether it is 25 miles like my ride today or longer.

I have not done a century on it, but did a 100km sportive for time and it rode like a charm. I bought a 2008 version at the end of the season on sale, the old CSC version and built it up over Oct/Nov of that year. I have been riding it now for a good two years plus. 

Every once in a while I get new interested in what new bikes there are, but see no reason to move away from the Cervelo RS. I also really like the new black paint job. 

Another interesting thing is that the R3 and R5 for 2011 have moved much toward the RS geometry. From what I can tell, the only real differences appear to be a slightly higher grade carbon (i.e. lighter) and straight seat stays vice the curved seat stays of the RS, which provide a little more flex for longer ride comfort.

The other nice thing I find about the RS is all the other companies that now offer a similiar bike, prime example is the Bianchi Infinito and many times the RS is the standard to which many of these frames are compared.

My only complaint is that the RS is no longer a frame set, I bought mine as one and dressed it the way I wanted too. Now one does not have that option, that is the only reason I would possibly not buy one today. I love Campy and that is not an option, but most bike shops would probably cut me a deal on a parts swap. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## Rightcoaster

*cool*

Thanks for the reviews and concrats on the new ride !

I have been going back and forth between R3/RS debate.(like many)

Does your RS have the sram rival group or should I say, mostly sram group.
I notice they have fsa brakes and cranks.

If you kick up to the R3 you get the complete rival group.

Would love to hear thoughts on this?

I am going with a 2011 so the r3/rs are very close other than chain stay, seat stay, and head tube. Need warm weather to demo.........


----------



## horizon1967

fredstaple said:


> Sometimes I think, should have I gotten the R3, but then I think, this is truly the perfect frame for the type of riding I do. I can not get wrapped up in what the pros ride because I do not race. I ride for fun, primarily by myself. It is a very comfortable ride whether it is 25 miles like my ride today or longer.
> 
> I have not done a century on it, but did a 100km sportive for time and it rode like a charm. I bought a 2008 version at the end of the season on sale, the old CSC version and built it up over Oct/Nov of that year. I have been riding it now for a good two years plus.
> 
> Every once in a while I get new interested in what new bikes there are, but see no reason to move away from the Cervelo RS. I also really like the new black paint job.
> 
> Another interesting thing is that the R3 and R5 for 2011 have moved much toward the RS geometry. From what I can tell, the only real differences appear to be a slightly higher grade carbon (i.e. lighter) and straight seat stays vice the curved seat stays of the RS, which provide a little more flex for longer ride comfort.
> 
> The other nice thing I find about the RS is all the other companies that now offer a similar bike, prime example is the Bianchi Infinito and many times the RS is the standard to which many of these frames are compared.
> 
> My only complaint is that the RS is no longer a frame set, I bought mine as one and dressed it the way I wanted too. Now one does not have that option, that is the only reason I would possibly not buy one today. I love Campy and that is not an option, but most bike shops would probably cut me a deal on a parts swap.
> 
> Enjoy it.


I had a bike that had a similar geometry to the R3.I thought that if I got the RS it would be to upright.It didn't work for me and now I have the RS with its longer head tube I couldn't be happier.

If you find the RS is to upright you might consider a negative degree stem.As for me as long as I don't destroy it,I think this bike will last for a long long time.Hopefully it might be the only bike that I will ever need hopefully.


----------



## Clay L

I've had mine for about 9months now and I love it. Mine is a 2010 with full ultegra group. I'm a big guy and everything is holding up great so far with about 2500 miles on it. I switched to some 25c tires which seem to work best for me.
And so far I've done 2 centuries and many rides over 50 miles.


----------



## Har

*my 2 cents...*

To Echo fredstaple, we can really dig a hole when it comes to bikes. I bought a 2010 RS, full ultegra. At that price point and where it is now, yeah if it was year later (now) I problay would be on the R3. So then i spent about a month this winter thinking of getting rid of the RS for the new R3. Guess what.. that is ridiculous. I love this bike. I did dump the wheels at the shop when i bought it. I brought my year old Easton's EA90 slx's. When they showed me my bike in the box before assembly I turned and walked away before they pulled the Fulcrum 7's out of the box to show me. That is how they kept the price down somewhat in 2010. I agree for 2011 they have cheapened this bike big time to put in an entirly different price point. Bike is comfy and quick.


----------



## MCF

Yep..it's a great bike. Did 72miles on mine this morning. Smooth straights, rollers, twisties, hills, rough roads, it took it all and smiled the whole way.


----------



## Tommy Walker

Clay L said:


> I've had mine for about 9months now and I love it. Mine is a 2010 with full ultegra group. I'm a big guy and everything is holding up great so far with about 2500 miles on it. I switched to some 25c tires which seem to work best for me.
> And so far I've done 2 centuries and many rides over 50 miles.


Ditto, almost everything; even have done two centuries and switched to 25c tires...I've had the bike a little longer though.


----------



## ClancyO

I've been lusting over the R3 for some time and I've been saving my money and finally got to the point where it was time to start test riding some bikes.. I was quite happy when I read about the changes for the 2011 R3 as it brought their frame up to what all the other 'cool kids' were doing (tapered steer tube, bbright, etc). And then I rode it. And I didn't love it. I didn't hate it, but didn't love it. The front end just felt too light, too twitchy, and I always felt behind the bike. The handling was not as telepathic as I experienced on some of the other rides (tarmac, ss.4). And for that much coin, I wanna love it. And I confessed as much to the shop owners. In an effort to salvage me, they sent me out on a 2010 R3sl (in Red no less). And that I loved. But the price difference, even given the great discount on the 'old' stock still makes it difficult to justify (mostly - to my wife!). It also exceeds my piggy bank at the moment. Bottom line, I concluded that in a rush to get the tapered steer tube the R3 frame lost something ('cause I really liked the 2010 vs the 2011).

So, reluctantly, I gave up on Cervelo and kept shopping.. All the while slowly coming to the realization that no matter what I was looking at in the $2600-3700 price point, I was going to need wheels (Tarmac SL3 Expert, C'Dale SuperSix 4, Madone 5.2).

But in reading this board, I've realized that I've overlooked the RS.. It fits the price point I'm in fine, and now that I know I'm upgrading wheels right away, that part of the equation is moot. I'm hoping to find everything I liked about the handling of the 2010 R3sl in the 2011 RS. 

So - long story even longer - thanks to everyone posts here, I'm giving Cervelo another shot. And, if you have a 2010 (or earlier) frame, and think you are missing something - you probably aren't - based on my experience...


----------



## horizon1967

Ok so I have the RS for over a month now,I have had to get it set up just right for me.Well bicycling magazine called it plush,for me its not that plush.Its a fast road bike with comfortable geometry,its not so harsh but its not for me plush.

The more I use it the more I like it,I find it wants to stay in a straight line a lot more than my previous bike.That's really want I wanted so that's a big plus for me,however it has caught me out once or twice.Its just a matter of getting used to it,I find the RS to be the perfect bike for me just want I wanted.Its fast comfortable a great climber and after my spin only my legs are sore.

I must admit at first I was a little disappointed,however like I said the more I use it the more I like it.Its really growing on me and I think its a fantastic bike,with just enough road feedback.Cervelo make fabulous bikes,now I have no excuse not to use it.I really need to lose about 30 pounds,and when I do (hopefully) I will love it even more. I'll also have great fun as I drop the weight.So happy days ahead if any one is thinking of getting one I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rightcoaster

*yes*



horizon1967 said:


> Ok so I have the RS for over a month now,I have had to get it set up just right for me.Well bicycling magazine called it plush,for me its not that plush.Its a fast road bike with comfortable geometry,its not so harsh but its not for me plush.
> 
> The more I use it the more I like it,I find it wants to stay in a straight line a lot more than my previous bike.That's really want I wanted so that's a big plus for me,however it has caught me out once or twice.Its just a matter of getting used to it,I find the RS to be the perfect bike for me just want I wanted.Its fast comfortable a great climber and after my spin only my legs are sore.
> 
> I must admit at first I was a little disappointed,however like I said the more I use it the more I like it.Its really growing on me and I think its a fantastic bike,with just enough road feedback.Cervelo make fabulous bikes,now I have no excuse not to use it.I really need to lose about 30 pounds,and when I do (hopefully) I will love it even more. I'll also have great fun as I drop the weight.So happy days ahead if any one is thinking of getting one I highly recommend it.




I so agree with this, I have a roubaix (cira 2006) and demoed the 2010/2011 RS
and did not find it plush, but comfy for certain. Just not as soft of a ride as the specialized. It was a fun bike and it would be a great upgrade for me. I also tried the 2011 R3, which seemed to have a bit more road vibe/feel to it than the RS, yet it definitely had a more sporty feel, and stiffer in climbing mode. It inspired me to push a bigger gear.
All this with a minimum of difference in comfort over the RS. I wanted to buy and RS now I am leaning toward saving a few more pennies and buying the R3.
I think everyone should demo before making a decision between these two Great bikes!


----------



## horizon1967

Right Coaster said:


> I so agree with this, I have a roubaix (circa 2006) and demoed the 2010/2011 RS
> and did not find it plush, but comfy for certain. Just not as soft of a ride as the specialized. It was a fun bike and it would be a great upgrade for me. I also tried the 2011 R3, which seemed to have a bit more road vibe/feel to it than the RS, yet it definitely had a more sporty feel, and stiffer in climbing mode. It inspired me to push a bigger gear.
> All this with a minimum of difference in comfort over the RS. I wanted to buy and RS now I am leaning toward saving a few more pennies and buying the R3.
> I think everyone should demo before making a decision between these two Great bikes!


Perfect description of the differences between the bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## ronderman

So congrats on the new bike - question, did you ride anything else prior?

I only ask, because I rode a friends R3 for a week while in CA (we take a 61cm). I thought it was a stiff and efficient frame, but was dead stiff. Meaning it wasn't comfy, yes I know wheels make a difference, but these were clinchers and I rode those too and to me it felt very much like a cannondale caad, but a bit more refined, but not a lot refined.

Is the R3 that much different from the RS, I thought it was really more in geometry.


----------



## MCF

My front dr hanger broke off and I am getting a 2011 RS frame and fork as a warranty replacement for my 2009 black and red RS. I have to say I HATE HATE HATE the PEARL white and red frame. This sux. That's all.


----------



## natedg200202

I thought black and red was the 2008 paint. Anywho, so sorry that you have to change. maybe the white paint will grow on you. The black and red did look slick.


----------



## voodooguy

I rode an '09 RS for 9 months until I got hit. I love my RS. In the replacement I was looking at the black/red 2011 "unavailable until mid summer" R3 because the geometry shift towards RS & the stiffness in the BB. But, getting anxious to peddle again after 6 months, I went with the "now available" yellow/black R5, (very grateful for Cervelo's replacement program) which should be under my cheeks one week from today. My weakness is climbing and hope the upgrade will help (yeah, I know, it's the engine). But, the RS is a great bike; there is no disputing this. I did up to 70+ miles with great comfort. So, "Why didn't you stay with it on the replacement?" you might ask. Well, increased stiffness in the BB should help my climbs, bling, insurance check and lust...


----------



## voodooguy

The white is not my favorite, either. However, the white/blue is probably more visible to others and, therefore, likely safer.


----------



## MCF

Getting my bike fully built tomorrow. Shop took a fully built 61cm, stripped it, stripped my old frame and built new frame with my stuff. I don't think it is going to look near as nice and get nearly as many comments (I always got comments on my build) but it will 'do'. Using white cables and ordered a white seatpost clamp and white steerer tube spacers. If I feel like it will using a what 3T arx team stem and some white/red fizik tape. HOWEVER, Cervelo does have an authorized shop to do custom paint. May go custom with some type of black/red combination similar to new R3 but 'different' due to paying custom.


----------



## MCF

*Boy was I wrong...*

Guess I was wrong...I LOVE the new build!!! The paint is actually really nice....has a 'fleck' to it that comes out in the sun. Not sure about red hoods, but we will see.


----------



## horizon1967

MCF said:


> Guess I was wrong...I LOVE the new build!!! The paint is actually really nice....has a 'fleck' to it that comes out in the sun. Not sure about red hoods, but we will see.


I like yourself thought the 2011 paint pearl white was horrible.However recently I have seem the 2011 built with ultegra and eastons wheels and thought it looked fantastic.

It looked so great I'm sorry I didn't get the 11 frame instead of the 09 frame.However I'll get over it,its a great looking bike your new one.Hope you have many happy miles on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Clay L

MCF said:


> Guess I was wrong...I LOVE the new build!!! The paint is actually really nice....has a 'fleck' to it that comes out in the sun. Not sure about red hoods, but we will see.


Holy cow! How tall are you?


----------



## MCF

6'4" with long legs! Did 180 miles on the bike last weekend. 100 solo and 75 with two other guys. Cruised along right at 20mph for the entire ride. Not a bad weekend of riding. Back was flawless.


----------



## Clay L

How much seat post is left in that seat tube?


----------



## MCF

Clay L said:


> How much seat post is left in that seat tube?


It's 400mm long so plenty. It is the stock seatpost that came on all 2009's - and like most, consider it a much nicer post than those on newer frames. It never surprises me when people comment on the length of seatpost showing and then I look at their ride and their bars are even or higher than their saddle..hahaha. The geometry of these frames almost dicate that a lot of post is going to show, unless you frame is waaay too big for you. I accepted a long time ago that my bikes won't look as 'cool' as some people's because of the amount of post showing, but the fit sure feels good when I cruise by the 'cool' bikes.


----------



## MCF

What happened to this thread? Where did Clay go!?


----------



## Clay L

MCF said:


> What happened to this thread? Where did Clay go!?


I'm still around, just not anything new to say since I'm way past a few spins on my RS.


----------



## Roadone

Hi...I'm bike shopping too and very tempted to buy an RS from Slane Cycles.


----------



## horizon1967

Roadone said:


> Hi...I'm bike shopping too and very tempted to buy an RS from Slane Cycles.


Yeah I started this thread some months ago.If you want a bike with a higher frontend,longer wheelbase and still have plenty of stiffness.The RS could be the bike for you.

Comfortable on long distance's but its not plush as some say.When I first got mine it felt like the higher front end might be a problem for me.But when I got mine built I asked the guy who built it to leave as much spacers as possible!

I have 40mm of spacers on mine:blush2:I have dropped it by 20mm since and it feels great at the moment..I'm sure as I get a little fitter I will drop it by another 10mm and then possible another 10mm.

Low enough for any one and I will still have wonderful comfort,and performance.My RS is fantastic on the flat and even better on the hills.The cervelo is really a brilliant climbing bike,and that's a piece of information that is sometimes not stated.

Its slightly longer wheelbase makes the bike want to stay in a straight line a little more.Its something that almost caught me out on a twisty descent when I first rode it.I have given you my view as honestly as I can.Some people may have a different point of view to me,hope it helps.Get a test ride on one if you can I think you won't regret it,best ot luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## webmstrk9

Resurrecting somewhat of an old thread, someone mentioned earlier in this thread theyre running 25c tires, would this add more cush to the ride vs 23's?

I'm in the market after having my 2010 Defy Advanced stolen, so I'm looking for another Plushy.


----------



## a_avery007

day and night, especially if you get a large 25c and equipe with the proper pressure for your weight. 

can even make very stiff frames feel reasonable...


----------



## AML225

I'm extremely tempted to get an RS. My local Cervelo dealer has a 2010 RS with full ultegra and will throw in a Fizik Arione (instead of the Fizik Pave) for $2600 + tax (6.35%). I was hoping to spend closer to $2000 but this bike fits PERFECTLY and I love the white paint and the way the bike feels. I'm so torn. I'd really have to dip into my savings but I do have a good job...


----------



## redranger

very nice


----------



## rqlt29a

Nice ride I have bike envy ;-)


----------



## Capt.Canuck

I wasn't wild about the white 2011 RS frame in photos, but in person I thought it looked great. So much so, I bought one.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

After much debate (trek madone 4.5/specialized sl2/tarmac/roubaix/cannondale synapse) i ended up with the RS (2010)

Im a big guy 280+ guys and the Fulcrum Racing 7 seems to be holding up very well I've thus since put 150+ miles with 2 rides about 40 miles and even a big guy like me has minimal complaints (nothing time in the saddle won't heal) I wasnt really sold on the whole carbon thing, but after riding my brothers C'dale caad8 the carbon really mutes the road chatter, but not so much where you dont "feel" the road - 

After a good fit and time in the saddle I must say this is the benchmark for "my" riding style, If ever i were to make adjustments I'd probably throw on some new wheels and lower the spacers to give me a more aggressive feel when i get cycling fit. I kept dwelling on the R3, but the shop said I might not like the geomtery which may discourage me from riding it. Case and point - got the bike that "FIT ME BEST" - can adjust to liking in the future. IF ever I get a new bike Cervelo has my business, great classy company with a racing team with a lot of heart... Check out the videos on their site "beyond the peloton" 

PS. too bad Thor is gone ;/


----------

